

Ask HN: How much karma is needed to downvote? - _grrr

Not that I have the urge to, but I was just curious how many points are needed to down vote comments these days?<p>According to this http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=745206 it's 200, but I'm still not blessed...
======
RiderOfGiraffes
From memory, a few weeks ago it was upped to 500, I think. I'll see if I can
find the item.

ADDED IN EDIT:

From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

    
    
      > pg
      > I've often thought of it. The reason I had downvotes
      > originally was to deter people from saying things that
      > were mean or stupid. But maybe the right way to deal
      > with that is a separate mechanism from voting, as it
      > is with stories. Maybe the right combo for comments is
      > an uparrow, plus a flag link, and encourage users to
      > flag comments that are mean or stupid.
      >
      > I'll think about the real solution more after I'm done
      > reading applications, but I'll increase the downvote
      > threshold to 500 now.

~~~
timelinex
Could you cite the post for this?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Um, didn't I do that already when I said:

From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

Perhaps you meant something else ...

~~~
timelinex
I was in before you edited your post.

